# Conectar driver corneta



## fierrerofico (Jul 21, 2012)

Hola, en el auto tengo un stereo, que tiene conectado sus 4 bocinas correspondientes, tengo un driver con corneta, y un amigo me dijo que lo conecte con el positivo de un parlante, y el negativo del otro parlante.. esto afecta a la impedancia? se me va a quemar el stereo? gracias


----------

